# My very first clones or... the woes of 3 strains.



## puasurfs (May 8, 2012)

Aloha one and all~

I've been "lurking" for a few weeks in anticipation of this grow project so lemme begin by saying that, 1.) I have missed you all terribly and, 2.) :holysheep: Congrats to *ROSEBUD*! Am I (or was I) loaded or didn't I see ur name in RED? I am so looking forward to catching back up on all ur grow journals and in "catching back up" with you in general, so lemme begin.

Today marks 4 wks. into my very first (successful) cloning project and I will attempt to give a brief discription of what's going on thus far:

I took 12 cuttings each because I was certain the "mortality-rate" to be much lower but to my surprise they all lived... kinda. I am beginning to understand when I read "strain-specific" they're not joking around. Its so different doing it from a seed, I had no idea how different these clones would act, the difference in the "rooting" and taking root was staggering in an interesting way. 

My indica SWD (BC Sweet Dreams) rooted first and quick and was strong and transplanted after about 10 days. The Sour Diesel took about a week after that and the AK-47 about a week after that which currently brings us to this week of everyone doing well in dirt... almost.

I am currently usung a mixture of FF soils ammended with geo-hummus but seems like my soil is reading a higher PH then usual. I mean it use to always be right at 6.8-7.0, but now is like 7.0-7.2. Is that ok for the nutes to be able to absorb? I did NOT put any dolomite in and I prolly should have.

Anyway... I am having a problem with the indica. It rooted first, grew fast, and then when I transplanted it the leaves got kinda thick, and krinkle-ee and thicker, and does not look right. My camera is not that great and I cannot find an instance of it in the threads here either, well not exactly.

The other thing is that the SoD's (sour diesel) leaves are twisting a lil. Just a few but I believe I read N deficiency. Wondering how that could be since I just put them in awesome dirt.

The AK is fine so far, the last to bloom and the most beautiful (and healthy) of all. Weird... jus sayin. OK... and now for my next trick I will attempt to recall in my brain how exactly to up load pictures :laugh:
Much aloha~




Indica SwD and her "rough and krinkle-ee" leaves. 

-Indica SwD 


-SoD 
-SoD and her twisted leaves. 


-AK-47, so far she's ok. 
-My backwoods set up, so to speak.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2012)

Welcome back, you were missed!

Looking pretty good up there Pua.  

I have not grown sour diesel myself and that crinkle thick leaf may be strain specific, I don't know. Others will come by that know.

I agree that it is way to early to have a deficiency in FF.

So I am really no help, I think they look pretty good. But, it is great to see you back. Glad you came out of lurking.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2012)

Bump, does anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Iron Emmett (May 9, 2012)

Nute Overload can make your leaves curl, you feeding her heavy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2012)

I am so new to soil growing that I cannot offer any advise....however, welcome back!  I'm sure that someone should be able to help you out here.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 9, 2012)

Aloha :ciao:  Humidity, Heat, or  Nute overload possibily, could possibly be genes too..  anyways good luck on your grow.. growing in the tropics with out an ac is rough...  If you dont have a ac im a bet on it be humidity..   

A Hui Hou
SquidyP


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Nute Overload can make your leaves curl, you feeding her heavy?



Not exactly. When I transplanted them the first time I used the same soil recipe but a much smaller container. I guess I didn't wait long enough of a time to gauge if it was too hot (the soil) because the indicas were perfect. Were...


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am so new to soil growing that I cannot offer any advise....however, welcome back!  I'm sure that someone should be able to help you out here.



Aloha THG!!! I was just noticing ur very clever and informative soil grow. You do the most interesting grows I tell ya! Thank you it's good to be back... Even tho I'm bringin ya problems (as per usual). 

I wonder if flushing the indicas (heavy) with pure water PH'd @ what? 7.0? And see if I can't remove some of the nutes in the soil? They are growing but I feel they are stunted.


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Aloha :ciao:  Humidity, Heat, or  Nute overload possibily, could possibly be genes too..  anyways good luck on your grow.. growing in the tropics with out an ac is rough...  If you dont have a ac im a bet on it be humidity..
> 
> A Hui Hou
> SquidyP



Aloha nui loa~

Congrats on the BEAUTIFUL RED NAME BRAH~

I actually have to add humidity esp. When the ladies were very young, the mom's I grew from quality seeds (their words) and were exemplary specimens imo. It's plenny hot here but I have the temps in a decent range.

I concur tho... I think the amount of nutes in the soil, once moved to a larger pot was too much for them. 

Have I damaged the DNA of the plant? I know they are resilient most times. 
Should I use a "flush" of some sort?


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2012)

:ciao: Pua!!

*I did NOT put any dolomite in and I prolly should have.*

Yes, that's likely the ph issue, need that added to keep the ph in place!

You may be running a touch hot, but if that's the majority of the damage, ride it out! I'd not flush, waste of good soil product, I think the gals will adjust! Now, if the problem persists or worsens....ph your water and maybe even check runoff for kicks.

Not sure if you can simply add lime to the soil at this stage, and :confused2:, my info could be crazy out there, so if someone with better knowledge would like to throw their voice in....


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Pua!!
> 
> *I did NOT put any dolomite in and I prolly should have.*
> 
> ...


 
:ciao: Aloha Roddy!!! 

How very nice to see you! Thank you so much for stoppin by and checkin this out. I feel like I'm going to need a lot of help here with these ladies so...

I have a coupl'a questions this morning like: 
1.) Do I flip them to 12/12 @ about 18"? (This is going to be interesting since no one is the same size).
2.) Should I start LST NOW or wait until I transplant them into bigger (3 or 5 Gal. pots)? I am concerned about their roots being strong enough.
3.) Should I FIM them now or when I start the LST?


Funny you should mention "runoff" since I did test it the other day and it was like 6.5? The water was PH'd @ about 6.9-7.1 going in. (purified H2O with Cal/Mag added @ 50%). I'mma do a soil PH test right after my next cup of coffeeeeee...

I am reading today and "hardening-off" the remaining AK's. I will cull ALL but the very strongest these next couple of days. Besides the new moms I will select, I wonder how many clones will fit into my tent since no one is cooperating with my wishes for them to maintain uniform growth. ha ha ha ha :ciao:


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2012)

You can flip a clone anytime you want, the smaller, the less you'll harvest in the end! I like to double, maybe even triple that size....but I like my gals big and beefy! What works for you!

They're plenty strong enough to handle whatever you decide to do, LST, FIM...whichever or both. You can FIM and train at same time or a bit before training or....lol, again, whatever works best for you. They're fine to "abuse" at this point!

I have a gal in veg right now, let her get about 20" tall and growing all normal-like...before tying her down and giving her a nice pinch. She's now about 10" tall, her branches are spread out to allow optimal light penetration, she's in a 10gallon smartpot and will eventually be about 6' around x 2' high when I finally flip her! This one from seed (of course) but will be doing the same to a few clones as well soon. However, the clones (long and slender with plenty of nodes) will be tied down to allow the branches to grow up, THEN I'll tie them down as well so the gals get massive! These gals are in the airpots (simple to transplant) and will be placed in 10gallon or bigger pots before I send them into bud...in about 1 month!

Hmmm....might be rambling :rofl: maybe I should :48:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 10, 2012)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Aloha nui loa~
> 
> Congrats on the BEAUTIFUL RED NAME BRAH~
> 
> ...


 


 Pua you heard the superstition eh??? about curling leaf plant??? if your leaf curl you going have one girl that act like one boy.:rofl: nah nah jus playin..  i used to believe if your leaf curled youd get hermies...   i was also 15 at the time :rofl: the things we believed pre internet. lol , and whoa you have to add humidity?? you can have some of mine.. jars up 100% humidity and sends it to Pua:rofl:.. sounds like the dirts a tad hot..  at 4-6 nodes tie down then top. flip at 18-24 depending on stretch of strain. .. I want to grow some trees like Roddy. when i grow up. anyways best of luck with your grow ..

A hui hou
:ciao: SquidyP


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Pua you heard the superstition eh??? about curling leaf plant??? if your leaf curl you going have one girl that act like one boy.:rofl: nah nah jus playin..  i used to believe if your leaf curled youd get hermies...   i was also 15 at the time :rofl: the things we believed pre internet. lol , and whoa you have to add humidity?? you can have some of mine.. jars up 100% humidity and sends it to Pua:rofl:.. sounds like the dirts a tad hot..  at 4-6 nodes tie down then top. flip at 18-24 depending on stretch of strain. .. I want to grow some trees like Roddy. when i grow up. anyways best of luck with your grow ..
> 
> A hui hou
> :ciao: SquidyP


 
Ahhhh... too good you wit da "stink-eye" da kine brah~  da lil wahine bett'a stay dat way, yeah?  

But mahalo for the info about tying them down. everything is different from clones and so much of this is new. My biggest fear (ok second biggest) is what happened on my first grow which was that I allowed them to get too big ( I admit it, I could NOT control my kids, I'm one of "those" moms.). This time I'mma err on the side of smaller. 

Thank you for the harassment... SquidyP. Feel free to "bring-it" any time!  I feel right @ home now!

A hui hou :icon_smile:


----------



## puasurfs (May 10, 2012)

Aloha~

tee hee hee... I see it's 420 EVEYWHERE! 

I decided to "flush" the indicas with plain water today as they needed watering anyway and I just couldn't sit here any more and think about me burning their lil roots. I fear that the growth cycles with clones are so quick that I don't have time to wait for them to catch up in growth. They're still growing up but not like they should be.

I FIM'd a couple AK's and topped a couple of the oher ones. I wanna see the difference first hand, side by side, with the same strain, etc.

My main source of concern (and stress) with this is that I must keep their size and consequently height in "check", so pah-leese check up on me when ya can, I need adult supervision.

So... "flip to 12/12 when @ 18-24", strain specific". 
I know that the AK's and the Sour D's are not pure sativas but are more so then they are indica and have the ability to be tall :ignore: . 
The Sweet Dreams is an indica and is suppose to stay short (not really for me tho).

Thank you for stoppin by~


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2012)

*No adjusting is needed as long as you use 1c per cf of dolomite lime(fine). But this needs to take place long before the plants head into the medium. My water PH is 8.2 and it goes straight in like that, no adjusting.*

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59433

Dolomite lime is a buffer which keeps ph in balance, why I said it could be why your problem with ph fluctuating! As I feared, too late to add now, though!

*I fear that the growth cycles with clones are so quick that I don't have time to wait for them to catch up in growth. They're still growing up but not like they should be.*

They look like normal clones to me. Clones won't grow like a seed does (Christmas tree shaped)....at least not imho! I think you worried too much, but I'm not there and it's hard to say!


----------



## puasurfs (May 11, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Aloha Pua :ciao: nice to see an island girl in here who can keep Squidy in line . . . hehe :aok:
> 
> Well I first looked at your pics and saw a couple things right away:
> - surface of low leaves looks dark and shiny, almost a purplish lookin kinda sheen to em
> ...


 
:holysheep: First of all thank you for this (pencil and paper handy), I appreciate you takin the time to share this with me. I am reading right now about macro and micro nutrients, and will move on to "sources" of manganese and iron in a few minutes or just make a trip to the store and find something there. 

I am hoping they will bounce back soon. Do you think I damaged them permanately? Because they look pretty sad today...


----------



## puasurfs (May 11, 2012)

Roddy
 
They look like normal clones to me. Clones won't grow like a seed does (Christmas tree shaped)....at least not imho! I think you worried too much said:
			
		

> Thank you Roddy for stoppin by~
> 
> I know, right? They are very different than from seed.
> And yes... I prolly do worry way too much.
> ...


----------



## puasurfs (May 11, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Also, here are a couple external links you can check out for more info if you wish:
> 
> hxxp://www.vegetable-gardening-gnomes.com/garden_lime.html
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you Dan, esp. for the "mojo"~

I'mma go and check them out!


----------



## puasurfs (May 11, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> HAHA Chernobyl . . . don't worry you can't damage the plants DNA.  Sometimes clones will distort and grow weird after they are first rooted, but you say these were rooted and growing fine til you transplanted to new soil,  so pH is most likely whts up with them.
> 
> I don't see you mention what youre feeding with, but it prolly has sufficient iron/manganese in it already . . . the high pH is just making them unavailable.  Get the soil pH down and they will recover and be just fine


 
I am hoping for the best here and I will luv my girls even if they are a lil weird looking, it runs in my family.  Funny thing tho is that I had them in the same soil but a smaller container so not as many nutes? idk. I watered the remaining plants today with water ph'd @ about 6.5-6.8 but it did not seem to reduce the soil ph by much but I will keep trying.

I am using all FF products at the moment with a great amount of mixed feelings. It'll have to do this go around but I wanna go organic next time.

Next watering I will add diluted nutes (unless you think I should add a lil now?). Almost everywhere I read that if I were gonna "flush" my plants to use a "diluted fert. mixture". I elected to NOT do this since I feel like there are still nutrients that are bio-available in this soil even if they are less abundant. Well thats how it is in my head anyway.

I'll take some pics in a few days. Until then I'm wearing a path into the room from my incessant pacing. More frozen snickers bars and less caffeine (never)! Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## puasurfs (May 13, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Pua, pH your water down lower, to say 6.2 or even 6.0 . . . it won't happen in one day, but if you keep watering at a pH below 6.5, it will slowly bring the soil down into healthy range and it will dissolve particulate iron/magnanese already in the soil and make them available to the plants so they can start to recover


 
 Thank you Dan~

Wasn't sure just how low to go but I will start lowering it a lil more. It's been a few days and I don't see any improvement. I have been doing the way-diluted foliar feed thing and crossing my fingers. I bent the AK's over a few days ago (LST) and one SoD last night just to see.

So... It's NOT really 5 weeks (as FF's schedule is written) from clone taken to 12/12 flip, right? It's more of a "size" thing, correct? I have to be very careful and mindful about height so I'll prolly flip sooner rather than later (not any time soon tho).

Thank you for stoppin by this morning, puff, puff, pass... :icon_smile:


----------



## puasurfs (May 13, 2012)

"Happy Mother's Day"!!! To ALL of the mom's that take or took care of us and for ALL the "MOMS" we take care of in our gardens... Much Aloha!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2012)

Actually, I believe that most growers DO give their clones a 5 week or more veg, but you do not need to.  A clone is the same biologic age as the mother and can be flowered at any time.  Your final yield will have a lot to do with long they veg.  There are techniques like fimming, suppercropping and lst that can help keep your height under control.


----------



## puasurfs (May 13, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> Thanks :48:
> Give em time to recover, the old growth may not heal completely, but new growth should stop showing the krinkles when they have iron/manganese in solution.  When you see this, you should be ready to flip in ohhh bout 2 weeks or so
> 
> Put up pics and we will keep watching


 
I will be patient, thank you Dan. The are still showing signs of stress even the new growth so i must surmise that the "flush" did nothing to help? Foliar feeding once a day still too.


----------



## puasurfs (May 13, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, I believe that most growers DO give their clones a 5 week or more veg, but you do not need to.  A clone is the same biologic age as the mother and can be flowered at any time.  Your final yield will have a lot to do with your final yield.  There are techniques like fimming, suppercropping and lst that can help keep your height under control.


 
Aloha THG!!! Happy Mother's Day and thanks for poppin by. I hear tell that the AK's can get very tall, same as the Sour D's too so I have done LST to several and will continue along with some side by side comparing of a FIM'd AK vs. a "Topped" AK vs. a "Bent-Over" AK, strictly for self edification purposes. 

Today I added water to my bin and added the regular Cal./Mag supplement as per usual (@50% reccommended jus cause) to get it bubbling and oxygenated. I added 1/3 the amount of nutes and checked the PH which was 6.8. I wanna feed these plants in a day or so unless someone thinks I shouldn't yet?

I read in one of ur threads that you "buffer" (? if that's the correct word?) ur nutes by allowing them to sit a while before you use them so I do too now.. ha ha ha.  

So lemme ask ya:
1.) Do you think its better to have these plants in size #1 containers and frequently water, thereby being able to feed, water, and adjust every few days or should I just put em in their final containers and be done with it? 
2.) Do you think 3 Gal. containers will be big enough even tho they claim an 85 day flower? (SoD's)
3.) Do you think that a 1/3 strength fert. will be ok? Last fert was last week and was 1/4 strength.

Ok I'll leave ya alone now... ha ha

Thanks HG for stoppin by. Ur presence (or is it "presents"?  ) and expertise is always welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 13, 2012)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> So lemme ask ya:
> 1.) Do you think its better to have these plants in size #1 containers and frequently water, thereby being able to feed, water, and adjust every few days or should I just put em in their final containers and be done with it?
> 2.) Do you think 3 Gal. containers will be big enough even tho they claim an 85 day flower? (SoD's)
> 3.) Do you think that a 1/3 strength fert. will be ok? Last fert was last week and was 1/4 strength.


 
*JMO. but i would put them in final containers and be done with it.. get the xplant shock done n over n healthy strong veg growth now...*

*IMO 3gal containers will be big enough.. i did a thai in a 3 gal pot bout month ago.. she was 3 1/2 ft.. i took it to 16 wks..*

*if been feeding 1/4 with no burn.. try a splash of 1/2  if shows some burn back off just a bit...*

*LH*


----------



## puasurfs (May 13, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *JMO. but i would put them in final containers and be done with it.. get the xplant shock done n over n healthy strong veg growth now...*
> 
> *IMO 3gal containers will be big enough.. i did a thai in a 3 gal pot bout month ago.. she was 3 1/2 ft.. i took it to 16 wks..*
> 
> ...


 
Thank you LH for stoppin by and for the answers and info. I appreciate it broth'a!:clap:  I'mma plan on gettin my dirt and stuff in the next coupl'a days & will take some pictures soon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *JMO. but i would put them in final containers and be done with it.. get the xplant shock done n over n healthy strong veg growth now...*
> 
> *IMO 3gal containers will be big enough.. i did a thai in a 3 gal pot bout month ago.. she was 3 1/2 ft.. i took it to 16 wks..*
> 
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## puasurfs (May 16, 2012)

:welcome: Aloha my MP braddah's and sista's~

Thank you for stoppin by its been about a week since I last posted any pics so I thought I would take a minute and update this journal.

A day or two after my last post I "bent-over" most of my AK's and they responded better then I've ever seen before, correcting toward the lights in a matter of minutes and hours instead of days. Very interesting. I will take a pic in the next couple of days after all are x-planted to get a side by side of the AK's and different "training methods"; Topped / Super Cropped (kinda) vs. LST vs. FIM'd. I did that for myself just as a comparrison. 

Whatever issue(s) the Indica were having seems to be getting better. Its still inconclusive, as much of this is, what the problem was (or is) and nothing I did seemed to work until it did. I flushed them, foliar fed them and it wasn't until I fed them (@ 1/3 strength) that they seem to respond. It was like a big arthritic finger straightening out from the vein outward, still not perfect but better. Much better. And just in time for me to x-plant them and start all over again.

SoDiesel's and AK's seem very happy at the moment with the SwDreams not far behind them so... for the moment so am I.

AK's Bent over (last week)





My x-planting mess~ Ha ha ha @ Dolomite... jus sayin' 





SDiesel Before and After x-plant~



Indicas are comin back~


AK waiting for X-plant and one already happy~




P.S. Have any of you read that paper on organic soils, microbes, beneficial bacterias, etc.? Because :holysheep: !!! Very interesting read which I have deduced from it that, the soil / fertilizer / schedule I am on, is of the devil and evil in every way. There I said it! jk but seriously... excellent read. 

:ciao: Thanks for stoppin by~


----------



## puasurfs (May 20, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> wow u go girl, they do look alot better !! still a funny krinklee leafs on the indica but the color looks really good now . . . inconclusive is right, don't think I ever seen em look like that with such a healthy color . . . just the one strain too huh . . . guess if we stop learning that means we musta stopped growin :48:


 Aloha Dan & thanks for stoppin by~

Their color does look pretty good almost indistinguishable from the SoD's but yes, still krinkle-ee. This particular strain has leaves that are kinda textured-looking but not THAT much. They are getting better all the time... still not perfect like the AK's and the SoD's. :icon_smile:


----------



## puasurfs (May 20, 2012)

Aloha MP~

:welcome: Thank you for stoppin by! Just a quick update for my GJ since I have been very busy preparing everything so that I may "FLIP" to 12/12 in just a few days. This is what's up as of today:

I finally finished x-planting my ladies into their final containers which are 16 Qt. it took more dirt than I thought and had to make a couple runs for supplies but my soil consists of:

FF Ocean Forest
Perlite @ 1.5-2 bags per 1.5 C/ft. 
Geo hummus @ 2 Cups~ 1.5 C/ft.
Fine Dolomite Powder @ 1.5 Cups per 1.5 C/ft (YAY! I remembered this time  )

*Wet down approx. 24 hours before use with diluted sea-kelp tea PH'd to 6.6 and mixed a few times throughout the day. Very sexy dirt imo, but I'mma dork that way so...:hubba: 

I am finally finished with all the LST too thereby reducing my over-all canopy height to approx. 6 inches allowing me a little more time for them to veg. 

I am using the FF Ferts. & Solubles and I have been waiting (and trying) to get back on schedule especially with the "FF Open-Sesame (OS)" since I am suppose to use this twice before the FLIP to decrease S T R E T C H~ We will see... I can hope.

So I have one more "batch" that needs the OS but first need to dry-out some more, since I just x-planted them. 

Then comes a flush~

Does the flush just remove any and all SALT/FERT. build up?
Or is it more of a "out with the old and in with the new"? (or both?)

I'll take a pic right before I close her up, first day I flip for posterity (as if).

My flowering space is a 4 x 8 x 6 and I am currently running 2 600W Lights w/ Digital (Dimmable) Ballasts. I read that someone flowered 32 or 36 plants in a 4 x 8 x 6 tent... WOW! That sounds like a full time job to me.:watchplant: 

Other then that it's Sunday and I'm about ready to drink some coffee and make some great food, sit here and read all day, and :48: .

SoD's LST: 



AK's EXTREME LST: 


Sour Diesel-L vs. Sweet Dreams-R ~ The Indica looks much mo bettah then it did, yeah?


Reduced my canopy height to approx. 5 inches: 


*I-ICU ~ INDICA-INTENSIVE CARE UNIT:* 
*
*
(5' x 3' x 4.5' Mom Keeper Tent w/ 4 x 4' HO-T5's)

*Thank you for stoppin by!* :headbang2:


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 20, 2012)

*WOW...
they are lookin B-E-A-UTIFUL girl...
you got er down from the looks of things..
have pulled up a stump..
LH*


----------



## puasurfs (May 20, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *WOW...*
> *they are lookin B-E-A-UTIFUL girl...*
> *you got er down from the looks of things..*
> *have pulled up a stump..*
> *LH*


 
Mahalo LH~

  Glad ur along for the ride, I'mma be needin ur expertise and ur support along this lil adventure! Appreciate you takin a minute to stop by~


----------



## getnasty (May 21, 2012)

Definitely looking good? I, too, noticed that after flushing my girls, they went sad a couple days later with their leaves drooping, even thought he soil felt moist. I went ahead and did a 1/2 strength feeding a day before they were scheduled for more water, and they perked right back up within a day or so as well! Think you got your head on straight as far as this grow's going, they sure do look gorgeous!


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

:welcome: Aloha and good-mornin fellow MP'ers~

Well its just about that time. I've finished with x-planting and the LST for the moment , which actually reduced my canopy height to just a few inches. 

So... lemme ask ya this:

***Since their "birth" (they are 4 & 5 weeks in dirt today) I've only used nutes once and that was at 1/4 strength. Since then I have x-planted them in to their final containers (4 gal.) and used OS twice ("Open Sesame" is a "soluble" that is meant to decrease stretch) @ 1/2 strength also. I have also watered them (plain water) several times so...

Here's my question please:

Do you think that warrants a "flush"? :confused2: I'm not all together sure that there are any salts built up to flush and that it might be a waste of good pure water and nutes in the soil. But I will do what the general consensus is. I am gonna post this in as many sections and as many places as possible bc I am in *need* of an answer today :rofl:! (GL I know...)

How do you feel about it? 

Yes or no?

:icon_smile: Thanks for stoppin by.


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Definitely looking good? I, too, noticed that after flushing my girls, they went sad a couple days later with their leaves drooping, even thought he soil felt moist. I went ahead and did a 1/2 strength feeding a day before they were scheduled for more water, and they perked right back up within a day or so as well! Think you got your head on straight as far as this grow's going, they sure do look gorgeous!


 
Mahalo getnasty for the compliment and vote of confidence, appreciate you stoppin by.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

If the plants look good and you see no salt build up(I am not familiar with your nutes), I would not flush.

The only time I see a need to flush is if I screw up with me feeding them.


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If the plants look good and you see no salt build up(I am not familiar with your nutes), I would not flush.
> 
> The only time I see a need to flush is if I screw up with me feeding them.


 
Thank you pcd~

I am using FF. They reccommend it be done, but they also reccommend a way heavier feeding schedule then I can comply with at the moment so... I'm not sure how to tell if there is salt built up, really. How can you tell? I'm sure its prolly not just based on my nute schedule (fed ONCE @ 1/4 strength??), :confused2: but I don't know more then I do.

:ciao: Thanks for stoppin by~


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I would say you do not need to flush. Your feeding schedule is so light there should not be any salts. I do not flush at anytime unless I make a mistake. Like adding 50 ml/gal when it is suppose to be 10 ml/gal

Most salt buildups appear as a white incrustation on top of your grow media.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2012)

I do not flush my plants either, unless I have done something stupid.  I am not sure that it would hurt anything, but unless you have a problem, I cannot see it doing any good either.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

IMO/E flushing is more for fixing problems than anything else


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yeah I would say you do not need to flush. Your feeding schedule is so light there should not be any salts. I do not flush at anytime unless I make a mistake. Like adding 50 ml/gal when it is suppose to be 10 ml/gal
> 
> Most salt buildups appear as a white incrustation on top of your grow media.


 
Thank you pcd~ no salt build up on soil at all.
 And I am so afraid of making a mistake with fert. amounts that not only do I under feed but i also read it, and read it, and then read it again. I'mma get better at it eventually. :icon_smile:


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I do not flush my plants either, unless I have done something stupid. I am not sure that it would hurt anything, but unless you have a problem, I cannot see it doing any good either.


 
Thank you HG~

I was so hoping that you would find ur way here today so...

*WHEW!* 

(can I get an "amen"... not really but you get the idea, yes?) :rofl:


Thank you, thank you, anddddd...... mahalo nui loa or mahalo mucho grande' (Hawaiian and Spanglish... ha ha ha)


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO/E flushing is more for fixing problems than anything else


 
:cool2: Thanks ozzy~

And thank you to everyone for the help here today. I have been anxious about the flip but this has eased my mind a great deal. So... now I can get on with my day of double-checking for light leaks and making sure everyone is happy, watered, and ready including me.

**Is there anything else I have over looked?
**Something I'm suppose to REMEMBER to do and have not? 

This requires more coffee, some left over mexican food, and a big fatty :joint4:! But first my dogs are buggin me for "ball-duty"... that's all I am to them is a feeding, loving-on-them, ball throwin machine. My right biceps is so over-developed from "ball-duty" I could be a professional pitcher instead of a "professional-big-dog-lovin-ball-thrower"... TMI?

I hope you all enjoy the day its absolutely beautiful here and "*surfs-up*"


----------



## Roddy (May 22, 2012)

:ciao: catch a few waves for me, my friend!


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 22, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I do not flush my plants either, unless I have done something stupid.  I am not sure that it would hurt anything, but unless you have a problem, I cannot see it doing any good either.


 
I don't flush anymore either and I go organic. THG, you're using NV's supersoil, right? A big reason I went organic was to eliminate the chemicals. With 2 of 3 Fox Farms nutes being not organic, do you-or does anyone else-see any value in flushing if you aren't full organic?

AG


----------



## ston-loc (May 23, 2012)

Pretty sure just the term "flushing" brings some confusion and has been discussed before. IMO flushing is flooding out your medium in one session. I don't do that. BUT, "flushing" out the nutrients from the final product at the end of cycle before harvest by just giving water at every water and letting it use the nutrients currently in the medium, and not adding more nutrients all the way to harvest, I do for the last 2 weeks. Just my .02


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I don't flush anymore either and I go organic. THG, you're using NV's supersoil, right? A big reason I went organic was to eliminate the chemicals. With 2 of 3 Fox Farms nutes being not organic, do you-or does anyone else-see any value in flushing if you aren't full organic?
> 
> AG



I am on my first run  with organics.  I was really talking about the hydro plants, since the organic ones are about 4 weeks off.  No, I see no value to flushing unless you have some kind of problem you are trying to correct.

I did do like ston-loc.  I did not give new nutes the last 7-10 days.  I topped up with plain pH'd water.


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: catch a few waves for me, my friend!


 
Thank you Roddy... of course!

P.S. Stopping ur surf board with ur face is considered "poor-technique" so... I shouldn't try THAT again! :rofl:


----------



## getnasty (May 25, 2012)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> P.S. Stopping ur surf board with ur face is considered "poor-technique" so... I shouldn't try THAT again! :rofl:


I find that poor technique can be perfected into something rivalrous of proper technique a lot of the time. :smoke1:


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I don't flush anymore either and I go organic. THG, you're using NV's supersoil, right? A big reason I went organic was to eliminate the chemicals. With 2 of 3 Fox Farms nutes being not organic, do you-or does anyone else-see any value in flushing if you aren't full organic?
> 
> AG


 
From what I am reading here and have garnered from that is, that "flushing" does or CAN accomplish a couple'a things: (probably MORE then just a couple I suspect...)

1.) It will help correct a "HOT" situation; Soil or nutes, etc.
2.) It will remove built up salts left behind from ferts/additives (and soils? :confused2: ).
3.) It will help to rid the plant of the old nutes (veg nutes) and prepare it for the next phase of feeding (flowering nutes in this case).

IMO I think there is a margin for errors/mistakes/salt build-ups, etc., in any grow medium.

I am just beginning to understand. The more I know the more I know I don't know, you know? 

 Thanks for stoppin by~


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Pretty sure just the term "flushing" brings some confusion and has been discussed before. IMO flushing is flooding out your medium in one session. I don't do that. BUT, "flushing" out the nutrients from the final product at the end of cycle before harvest by just giving water at every water and letting it use the nutrients currently in the medium, and not adding more nutrients all the way to harvest, I do for the last 2 weeks. Just my .02


 
:welcome: Aloha SL and thanks for stoppin by~

Confusion? :confused2: Moi? Yes, I was, and possibly still could be, however, I am moving onward to the next series of confusing issues in which I will keep everyone posted.  

I can see the value tho in NOT flushing at harvests end and allowing the plant to use the nutes it has stored up until the end of it's last day upright. I am so looking forward to THAT day! But HARVESTS make me nervous and anxious so I'll fret about that at a latter date, no doubt.

:ciao: Mahalo for stoppin' by brah~


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> I find that poor technique can be perfected into something rivalrous of proper technique a lot of the time. :smoke1:


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

WHEW!!! Mahalo Brah~

Na I don't care who ya are that there is funny! (Please READ in Larry-The-Cable-Guys voice)!

Mornin' getnasty~ puff, puff, pass...:48:


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am on my first run with organics. I was really talking about the hydro plants, since the organic ones are about 4 weeks off. No, I see no value to flushing unless you have some kind of problem you are trying to correct.
> 
> I did do like ston-loc. I did not give new nutes the last 7-10 days. I topped up with plain pH'd water.


 
:cool2: Mahalo HG~

My fear in that is (and I am getting ahead of myself in the "fear" dept. here), I hope I know what 10 days ahead actually LOOKS like. My plan is to get a better camera and take better pictures and have MP help me along the way. Whatever would I do without ya? :confused2: 

:headbang2: Thanks for stoppin by HG~


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2012)

> I hope I know what 10 days ahead actually LOOKS like.



This is really stain dependent. Some girls are fast finishers and some are much slower. This come from experience of growing the strains. 

As far as knowing what to look for, this is growers preference. If the grower likes the couch lock, they would be looking for a higher percentage of amber trics. An more uppity, they would be looking for clear to milky.

Plus if you miss by a day or so, it is no big deal. The bud will still be dank


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2012)

:yay:   Sounds like a Harvest is in the near future


take care and be safe


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

Aloha fellow MP'ers~

:welcome: Well... *"FLIP"!*


Today is the first day of my 12/12. I woke up this morning a lil early so I could switch; out with the MH and in with the HPS.

Today is also 6 weeks. I cannot believe how huge they have gotten in the last two weeks but I wanted to wait for one last feeding before the flip so...

Fed @ 75% GB (That's FF Grow Big) with RO water w/Cal.-Mag. added @ 75%. 

I x-planted the last indicas into thier final respective containers, I was waiting for them to come along health wise first and they have for the most part (still not perfect tho), so they're IN.



There's no more *I-ICU*: It is now the keeper of "*THE CHOSEN FEW*"!
The Mother's chillin~



I have a question about ALL those little bitty MJ shoots that are springing up everywhere:



Am I meant to LST all those? (Because that would be a bunch of hooks!)
Or...
Allow them to just grow "whichever"? (Ricky Gervais says "willy-nilly".)
Or... 
Does anyone remove any of these?

I saw an excellent pic of a LST plant that just had like 8 or 10 large colas on it... no pop corn (not in the pic anyway). 

What do you do? Do you just leave it or do you cut em or do ya train em... Inquiring minds wanna know. 

:ciao: Mahalo nui loa my MP braddahs and sista's for srtoppin by~


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> This is really stain dependent. Some girls are fast finishers and some are much slower. This come from experience of growing the strains.
> 
> As far as knowing what to look for, this is growers preference. If the grower likes the couch lock, they would be looking for a higher percentage of amber trics. An more uppity, they would be looking for clear to milky.
> 
> Plus if you miss by a day or so, it is no big deal. The bud will still be dank


 
Thanks pcd for stoppin by, you know I'mma be "all-up-in-ur-knowledge" and picking that marvelous brain of urs for the info all along the way and leading up to the day I do the "Harvest-Happy-Dance" :banana: Yeah I said it... "Harvest-Happy-Dance"!!! Ha ha ha! I'd send the YouTube link of it but i'm not suppose to so... (don't really have one but that never stopped me from saying I do).:hubba:


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yay: Sounds like a Harvest is in the near future
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


 
:welcome: Aloha 4u!!!

Always great to hear from ya glad ya stopped by. 

Harvest wise tho:

The Sweet Dreams-Indica flowers in approx. 6 weeks. 
The AK-47 is @ about 55-65 days.
The SoDiesel is @ about 85 days.

I have gotten so use to going in there whenever I wanna :watchplant: & check on 'em and now...
:cry: I am having "*separation anxiety*"...

Looks like I'll have to be productive for those 12 hours. :rofl: NOT!


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

This is the picture I was referring to:



The title of this picture is:
*"The Perfect LST"* 
And I agree. How can I get mine to look like this? 

This pic was the impetus for the question re: all those lil shoots and stuff and my LST venture in general.

I'm serious about wanting my grow to look like this and be a lil (ok more than a lil bit) "cleaner" and a lot less jungle-like (as mine has the ability to be) so any help along this vein would be appreciated. 

I'm sure there are ways to clean it up but i haven't read anywhere about exactly how to do that. Appreciate any input you might have. 

:ciao: Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2012)

:ciao:  *puasurfs*

I allways do LST with my Moms/donors to help keep small while in veg....I only hold down the main stems...the shoots in the middle I let get big enough to take as a clone...and if no clones are needed  I then take the clipping and place in the fridge...give away..or simply discard....main thing to remember is that we want the cannopy the same hight allways..

removeing the lower popcorn buds is needed on a good size LST job  because no light will get to them  and plant can focus on the main colas...( is what I think you seen)...hope this helps...mojo for the flower...oh  and you can use a GREEN light to enter dureing flower...as long as when ya open the grow  no light gets in...I do most of my waterings and inspections in the GREEN Room

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2012)

just pull the stems to a 90* angle from the stalk and continue to hold he parralel(sp) to the soil...heres a pic of the one Im doing outback in a garbage can..I pulled her lowers down to reach the edge of can and then next set parallel...and plan to Fimm her at 4 foot....by doing this all the lower bud sites will pop up like collas..


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2012)

> And I agree. How can I get mine to look like this?



As 4u has mentioned that is one way and a very good way.
There are a number of ways to do this depending on your space available.
I have and usually just bend over the main cola when in flower. The out side branches catch up. I do this indoors. There is a pic in my grow journal(see sig) of this technique. (Back left in the pics.)
Outdoors I have bent over 10' girls and tied down the main stalk to nearly on the ground. Each branch then acted like a main cola. Some of the biggest colas I have ever grown.

Just need to find what technique works best for you.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2012)

You have some great help here, you are on your way! 
Greenest of mojo, Pua.


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> just pull the stems to a 90* angle from the stalk and continue to hold he parralel(sp) to the soil...heres a pic of the one Im doing outback in a garbage can..I pulled her lowers down to reach the edge of can and then next set parallel...and plan to Fimm her at 4 foot....by doing this all the lower bud sites will pop up like collas..


 
Thanks 4u~
Wow! They look beautiful and perfect to me.

If you look back a page or two you can see I have done this to ALL except a few indicas, esp look at the one titled: "AK EXTREME LST" bc those stems were so maliable that I could take em all the way down, the Sour Diesel and Sweet Dreams just got the usual 90+ degree bend (main shoot as far down as possible to redistribute hormones), with all the MAIN BRANCHES LST'd on ALL the rest of the plants. 

I now call MY LST Technique: "Pua's MJ-Ninja-Origami-LST"! :chuck: (Patent pending, of course) I have newly acquired skillz.

*The question is ALL the tiny little shoots that are poppinp up in between. I'll cut and crop the pic so that I may better show you what I mean, my bad.


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

"*Pua's MJ-Ninja-Origami-LST*"! :chuck:
(Please, if you are not aware, see JOKE from previous post).

Sour Diesel and an AK-47 LST'd



There are literally hundreds of these little ones



It's like when I'm @ the beach and the wind is blowin and it's NOT the hair that's already in the pony tail it's all those little fly away's that are making me crazy-err. :rofl:


Ok ok... I'll just leave 'em. :icon_smile:


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You have some great help here, you are on your way!
> Greenest of mojo, Pua.


 
:welcome: Aloha Rosie~

Yes there is, I sure hope I am, and thank you for checkin up on me and da mojo sista'!

But you know I still miss you, right?  


:ciao: I'm in need of some sun on my shoulders today... spak ya laytah~


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2012)

> Ok ok... I'll just leave 'em.



Most definitely 

Looks like you started lst at an early age. When all these little fly-aways reorient themselves to the light, they become the colas. 

Looking nice to me.:aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 26, 2012)

:aok::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Most definitely
> 
> Looks like you started lst at an early age. When all these little fly-aways reorient themselves to the light, they become the colas.
> 
> Looking nice to me.:aok:


 
I agree..but depends of the size of the LST plant..I also will remove some the smaller shoots in the center if its going to be tight Quat=rters..I remover every other node site to allow the ones left to get better light and space.. ..I like the puas nija tech


----------



## puasurfs (May 27, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Most definitely
> 
> Looks like you started lst at an early age. When all these little fly-aways reorient themselves to the light, they become the colas.
> 
> Looking nice to me.:aok:


:welcome: Much thanks pcd for poppin in and since I got ya lemme ask ya this~

Take, for example, a whole entire "branch" let's call it, full length from stem connection to the very tip (the main TIP on that particular branch). My longest ones now are about 12" (they were once the bottom ones, of course and therefore the oldest/longest) and on that whole entire "branch" there's the main cola-site at the very tip and several little ones (the "fly away hairs" so to speak like 3 or 4) along the way. 

Kinda seems to me that since I have approx. 10-14 MAIN Branch tips LST'd wouldn't these be those lil pop-corn kinda ones? :confused2: 

I am afraid to cut em now tho, would it shock the plant or would the saved energy make up for that? Hmmmm...

:ciao: Mucho grande *A L O H A *pcd


----------



## puasurfs (May 27, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I agree..but depends of the size of the LST plant..I also will remove some the smaller shoots in the center if its going to be tight Quat=rters..I remover every other node site to allow the ones left to get better light and space.. ..I like the puas nija tech


 
:welcome: Yeah I don't wanna just start cutting stuff off before I know so I will be :watchplant: 'cause I'd rather have 10-14 better ones then 25 lesser (so would everybody else I realize but I'm buzzed  ).

:laugh: Tee hee hee @ Pua's-Mj-Ninja-LST'ing! Thank you btw.


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

Ok if I am getting this right you are asking about the lower branches of the branches that have re-aliened  itself towards the light source. I treat these just like I do with the lower branches of a plant not lst'ed(ie: lollypop/removal of lower branches or use the popcorn buds for hash), when growing indoors. Outdoors I just let them go.

If to long in flower I would just let them go if indoors. Next tell you will know what to look for and what it looks like and will be much easier.

When I lst I treat each branch as if it is an individual plant, as far as pruning.


----------



## puasurfs (May 27, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> :rofl: good one pua
> 
> That's what i love about this forum there's so many people using so many different grow techniques successfully it's just amazing . . . great to learn what everyone else is doing and try a few new tricks :hubba:
> 
> Girls are looking great, glad that nute issue is all cleared up . . .


 
:ciao: Aloha DKL am very glad that I could make you laugh... mission accomplished! 

I am about to post a few picks (along with the usual questions) and a couple will be of those Swt Dreams Indicas.

I cannot be certain, because with out a lab and some sophisticated testing confused2: I have absolutely no idea, seriously it could be easy for all I know), but it kinda looked like they might have just been starving for nutes. Hard to believe since it was new soil but they have only gotten bigger and healthier at every feeding since. Or... whatever, right?


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

Mj is a fast growing plant and once she gets going they really feed alot.

Of course some strains are more so then others but once you grow them once you know what to look for in that strain as far as feeding habits


----------



## puasurfs (May 27, 2012)

:welcome: Aloha my fellow MP'ers appreciate ya stoppin by and providing me with the much needed "Adult-Supervision" so thank you so very much (= Mahalo Mucho Grande'  )~

I am learning to live with the "*separation-anxiety*" produced by my 12/12 schedule and have taken to cleaning. I'm contemplating emptying out my office and converting it to VEG room just to stay busy at something else besides the actual cleaning of the house, but toooo bad for pua  ! But I digress, as per usual...

Just wanted to post a lil sarcasm on my GJ since, afterall, it is my first language. :rofl:

So very glad I am using FF Open Sesame to control the S-T-R-E-T-C-H bc otherwise I'd have to remove my ceiling I guess... 

(pics1 & 2) Sour D has almost stretched taller than the indicas (back ground) not LST'd (I have a few indica I did nothing to, to see what the difference would be).

(pic3) An updated pic of the aforementioned indica. (shhhhh tho... I think they may have "*food issues*" bc she's only happy when fed-why not, she's Hawaiian too :rofl

:ciao: Thank you for stoppin by today and checkin in on me. I need all the "Adult-Supervision" I can attain  






Almost forgot, I am only 3 days in to flower so my questions are:

Is it ok to still adjust the wire hooks to bring (some of) them further to the edges or am I meant to NOT STRESS them at all when in flower?

By removing those lil fly aways (during flowering), would that be too stressful? (I will experiment on a few if not, and compare later)

**Was wondering if ppl could give me a run down on some of the more COMPLETE MJ books? I have Cervantes' Indoor Growing & Bible. You know they just kinda touch on everything a lil bit but do not delve that far in to specifics. I want a couple more and i don't care if they're $20. or $200. as long as they're good ones. 

It's ok if they're a lil technical and on the "science-ee" side, I will muddle through with merriam by my side. Mahalo Mucho Grande!

:ccc: Pakalolo time brah~


----------



## puasurfs (May 27, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Mj is a fast growing plant and once she gets going they really feed alot.
> 
> Of course some strains are more so then others but once you grow them once you know what to look for in that strain as far as feeding habits


 
I understand now why they sell em in those HUGE-Many-Gallon-Serving-Sizes. 

I have ALWAYS underfed bc of my fear of over doing it... I am building up to it slowly but a lil more aggresively.

I gave 1/4 strength nutes today  bc I thought they needed some BLOOM-Nutrition. I'm jammin' on the OS next time, I promise ya that!  

:ciao: Thank you pcd~


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

> Is it ok to still adjust the wire hooks to bring (some of) them further to the edges or am I meant to NOT STRESS them at all when in flower?



Yes this would be ok. I keep doing it till after the stretch.



> By removing those lil fly aways (during flowering), would that be too stressful? (I will experiment on a few if not, and compare later)



I also see no problem with this either. You are only in day 3 and as long as the generics are good and stable should not stress them out that bad.

Sorry no grow books here. I use our resource pages and our forum members instead of books.

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/botany.html


----------



## puasurfs (May 27, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Yes this would be ok. I keep doing it till after the stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh ok then, thank you! 

And if NO books then...

I'll just amble on ov'a to ur gj because I have seen the wonderous beauties you've been rearing :icon_smile: ! Seriously tho... ur gj is amazing on the really good ridiculous side I've noticed.


----------



## HIpakalolo (May 29, 2012)

Nice Grow!! Aloha!


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2012)

HIpakalolo said:
			
		

> Nice Grow!! Aloha!


 
:ciao: ALOHA HIPakalolo!!!

Thanks for stoppin by brah~ (or could be tita, cuz, or sista, but nm, yeah?) Anyway... mahalo nui loa! Ur welcome here anytime! :cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2012)

I dont like to do any more stress training after week 2 in flower..and I leave the ties on all the way.....Girls look nice


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

***Was wondering if ppl could give me a run down on some of the more COMPLETE MJ books? I have Cervantes' Indoor Growing & Bible. You know they just kinda touch on everything a lil bit but do not delve that far in to specifics. I want a couple more and i don't care if they're $20. or $200. as long as they're good ones.*

Don't own one, I get all my knowledge from here!!

Looking good, my friend....


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2012)

Aloha fellow MPer's and :welcome:~

Just a question or two:

Q: Is there such a thing as too much air flow? (fans and stuff). I have most of my ladies in 16qt containers and they seem to be drying out fast like in a day or two and that's a bunch o'H2O.

I'm being very mindful of the "wet-dry cycle" and not wanting any problems with over watering, etc. Problem is, is that my RH jumped way way up in the last few days (from below 50% to almost 65+%). You know it's hot and humid here, yes? :hubba: 

I have been attributing it to the added and large amout of "watered/wet/fed" soil that now occupies a limited space, my tent. So... I keep a fan inside that circulates along the bottoms of my elevated pots and a big sucker that circulates the whole space, aimed at the top and reflected to the plants, and a very robust ceiling fan.

Stuck my finger about an inch or two down and the soil is a lil dry and the container is "lighter" for sure.

I have 15 Gal. of H2O bubbling and ready to rock-n-roll (but they're gonna need to wilt a lil for me first).

Q: Should I leave my extraction fan on all night during lights off? I hadn't been but I did notice a substantial increase in internal RH (if thats even a word). I am afraid of gettin other stuff like mold or whatever scary things that come with too moist of an environment...

5th day in to Flower.
Temps stay btwn 68-70 @ lights off and about 85 with lights on. I spray PH'd water on the plants from time to time and that will need to stop soon I guess.

I hope I gave enough info~

:ciao: Thanks for stoppin by~


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont like to do any more stress training after week 2 in flower..and I leave the ties on all the way.....Girls look nice


 
Thank you for that 4u~

That is some excellent info! Ok so now I will not stress about "stressing" them, thereby not getting more stressed myself! :giggle:


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> ***Was wondering if ppl could give me a run down on some of the more COMPLETE MJ books? I have Cervantes' Indoor Growing & Bible. You know they just kinda touch on everything a lil bit but do not delve that far in to specifics. I want a couple more and i don't care if they're $20. or $200. as long as they're good ones.*
> 
> Don't own one, I get all my knowledge from here!!
> 
> Looking good, my friend....


 
:ciao: Aloha Roddy~

And... I get a bunch from ur garden gj's too my friend! I spend a great deal of time bouncing all over trying to locate info thought if someone said, "this is the most complete book ev'a...", might save me some time.

I am pretty stoked to have all of you here... (LOL Thinkin about BWD "yual", so cute).


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Pua.. Grow looks like its going good for you.. :yay: cant wait for more pics...... i know im such a plant perv....:hubba:  when it comes to MJ hell i think im BI a good looking male gets me as excited as a a good looking female plant..:rofl:  just thought id share...

A hui hou :48:
SquidyP 


@HiPakalolo , welcome to the site good to see more 808 state growers starting to use the MJPasions forums... So much information on this site minus the stuck up grow guru atitude...

Aloha Malama Pono
SquidyP


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

> Q: Is there such a thing as too much air flow? (fans and stuff). I have most of my ladies in 16qt containers and they seem to be drying out fast like in a day or two and that's a bunch o'H2O.




YES...toomuch airflow will cause what I call wind damage..we want just enough to make the ladies dance..not do the Disco..lol.. 



> Q: Should I leave my extraction fan on all night during lights off? I hadn't been but I did notice a substantial increase in internal RH (if thats even a word). I am afraid of gettin other stuff like mold or whatever scary things that come with too moist of an environment...



Not sure really....I use "temp Controllers" in my rooms..they hook to my extraction and intake fans...you can set it for Day time and night time..I run the temps 10 degrees apart..your RH  sounds spot on to me..Hope this helps

:bong:


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 9, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Hey Pua.. Grow looks like its going good for you.. :yay: cant wait for more pics...... i know im such a plant perv....:hubba: when it comes to MJ hell i think im BI a good looking male gets me as excited as a a good looking female plant..:rofl: just thought id share...
> 
> A hui hou :48:
> SquidyP
> ...


 
I know brah, right? Always good to spak ya around here no matter what! Wonder if you started a new GJ?


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 9, 2012)

:welcome:
Nothing much to report here as you know at this juncture its all about :watchplant:... and being patient.


I have been working my nutes and stuff up incrementally from 1/8th strength, to 1/4th, to 1/3rd, to 1/2... etc. I am up to about 3/4 strength nutes last time and they were just fine; may decide to hold here for the next few weeks.

Have quit with the LST (adjustments) and just tuck em in as needed. Working on providing a non-stressful environment for them. :hubba: 


A great pic of one of the Indicas~




Sea of baby-buds~



Another of the Indica~ (Those fan leaves are bigger than my hands)


appreciate ya stoppin by~ 

:ciao: mucho grande aloha


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 9, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> YES...toomuch airflow will cause what I call wind damage..we want just enough to make the ladies dance..not do the Disco..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you 4u it does~

The main thing that I have learned so far in this process is when ever you (I) don't know something its best to NOT do ANYTHING until you do. I left them as is, waited for them to wilt and sure enough it was days after so... no problem. Just me worrying as usual.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 10, 2012)

:ciao: sup Pua!!! grows coming along good..  looks like you going be smoking on some crip in not to long... made a new GJ but i suck at them GJ things. im way to *** backwards and bad with text to do good GJ's... anywhos .. wolf whistles.. looking good..

A Hui Hou 
Squidy


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 15, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> :ciao: sup Pua!!! grows coming along good.. looks like you going be smoking on some crip in not to long... made a new GJ but i suck at them GJ things. im way to *** backwards and bad with text to do good GJ's... anywhos .. wolf whistles.. looking good..
> 
> A Hui Hou
> Squidy


 
:ciao: Howzit braddah kine? Mahalo for da kine words, was wonderin wot stay happen to you, yeah? nice to know where I can find you cuz (stalk you, mo'a like :rofl. Anyway, yeah I should be mo bettah with da journaling too, it's not the backwards thang, its the I don't have the time... sometimes.  Then other times, yeah...

Mahalo for checkin it out cuz~:icon_smile: 

A hui hou

pua


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good Pua :aok:


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 17, 2012)

:welcome: Aloha Fellow MPer's & Happy Father's Day! ~

Just wanted to do a lil update to my gj since I have been so very busy and slacking here I realize.

I am about to be in my fourth wk of flowering (ALMOST half way :shocked as of Thursday and so far everything is fine (for the moment). All ladies looking good and as of yesterday I started to see the beginnings of "Frost"! Yay! My favorite! Anyway...

I have finally worked my way up to full-strength nutes last time (@ 90+%), began the bloom nutes and they seem to be liking it. My plan is to "temper" the feedings with just pure water a time or two (maybe, as needed), just cause I'm scared and I'd rather be safe here so.. 

I'm nervous about harvest windows and am gonna get this really cool hand help scope that'll let me upload em (pics) to my putr, this way I can get a consensus here. Basically I am finding conflicting "flowering times" for these strains, 6 wks, or 8 wks., or 8-9wks, or ... :confused2: I'll read more because I know there must be physical signs that'll help me figure out when to stop nutes. I'm cool with earlier rather than later.

Anyway lemme upload some of these pics. Sry about the quality and I "cropped" them for close ups so I have no idea what they'll look like once here.

:ciao: mahalo nui~

1.) A sea of Sour-D, 2.) Sour-D profile view, 3.) SD Close up, 4 & 5.) Sweet Dreams~ Which smells like Hawaiian Punch, or berries or somethin'. Good enough to eat!  








P.S. I have made ALL new MOMS and have 3 new strains about to pop and all organic. I wanted to start new moms from babies fed organically so we'll see how all this works out! I am way excited about it! :icon_smile:


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 17, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Looking good Pua :aok:


 
:ciao: ston-loc~

Thanks for sayin so, I appreciate it! Wonder if I'll ever stop worrying about em so...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like you are gonna have some sweet looking buds here in a few weeks. Looking nice Pua :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't think we ever quit worrying about them and try to up our game. Yours sounds great Pua, keep up the good work. And, enjoy the ride.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

> Pua, keep up the good work. And, enjoy the ride.




:lama:


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 20, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looks like you are gonna have some sweet looking buds here in a few weeks. Looking nice Pua :aok:


 
:ciao: pcduck~

I am very excited and nervous at the same time so...
Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 20, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I don't think we ever quit worrying about them and try to up our game. Yours sounds great Pua, keep up the good work. And, enjoy the ride.


 
:ciao: Rosie & 4u~

Thank you I am enjoying this very much speckled with moments of stark-raving fear & panic sometimes. next ones I'll worry less... maybe!

Thanks for stoppin in. :joint:


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

*:welcome:* Aloha Fellow MP'ers~

I have been reading thru so many posts and threads lately tryin my best to absorb as much knowledge as possible esp. for my up and coming "event"... still weeks away but anyone that knows me knows I (try to) prepare early.  

One of the threads I read was re: bud mold which made me sit straight up from bed and wonder if I had enough air circulation within my tent. Not suppose to I know, however, I did do a lil "bud-squeeze" gently, more to separate them from one another and it felt wet to me (could've been cold and perceived as wet, but...) so I took every1 out and let them breathe; this is no quick event I tell ya. They're fit in there in an "origami-level-puzzel-fit" and I did not wanna move them but I didn't this last time I watered which meant I didn't do the maintenance of removing dead plant material, etc. (guilt won).

They're just super sticky and now are well maintained again (I mean for me anyway).

Two days ago I gave the final FF Beastie Bloomz and that was at about 60-70%. They are a few more days from next feed but I made my "FF-Tea" today so it can bubble/brew and "oxygenate" (if thats even a word) for a few days: Strength @ approx. 50% of FF suggested amounts (I almost always underfeed-Tea is FF nutes @ 50% (bc this is what I think they need right now), @ +75% cal/mag in RO water and PH'd to 6.5). The last nute run I did was the strongest it ever was (@ maybe 80%?) and two plants have lil brown-spots (of death) around the edges from it, but nothing too detrimental and only on the two (weakest) AK's, weird... (I'll post the pic.)

They are drinkin' more these days and thats fine bc finally they have stopped growing UP! I have more head-room but I didn't wanna push it. One less thing to worry about. *On a side note I will mention that most ALL the plants that i have LST'd have a canopy height of a lil over 12"; for the AK-47 & Sour Diesel Sativa Hybrids this makes me very happy (bc running outta BUD-Head-Room would really suck). They're NEVER as pretty as the one's without tho.

After this feeding I will begin the FF "Cha-Ching", which is suppose to increase resin production, and continue thru the next two weeks until "FLUSH" time. I did take some pics to post but I ran thru the last set and not too different then them. I'll post a few of the ones I think came out yummy in the following frame.

Mahalo nui loa for stoppin by~ (thank you very much)

P.S. I sure could use some links to, "how to correctly TRIM ur bud". Bc yes... I don't know how and the YouTube vids are scary. Please and Thank you!










1.) Mom/Baby/Seedling Tent. 2.) *NEW Organic Moms*: SwD, SoD, AK-47. 3.) Clones from new moms (made 4 e. only need 2 best ones). 4.) WW Babies @ 2wks. 5.) My "deformed" WW baby. (This may be the one i "helped" outta her shell~ oops, my bad). The tray on top is keeping warm and contains 4 e. of BC Blueberry, and BC Northern Lights. Next run I plan to make myself crazy-errrr and do 6 strains organically :rofl: No stress there...


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have honestly found that for myself anyway when drying i don't trim until everything is totally dry, then the excess leaf just crumbles away with a light touch so grab some non powdered latex gloves and make sure you dont crumble any bud away with your leaf if it's extra dry!

Lookin good Pua! Green Mojo and keep it up!


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

:doh: I am having the hardest time uploading pics to go with that other frame, I'll try again. It's why I sent the other frame ahead... 






AK-47's~






Sour Diesel's



My burnt leaf tips~
(it was the first time EVER That I got even close to full strength nutes... only two and not too bad so)



My very favorite pic thus far and why I luv LST'ing now :hubba:

:ciao: Thanks for stoppin by


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> I have honestly found that for myself anyway when drying i don't trim until everything is totally dry, then the excess leaf just crumbles away with a light touch so grab some non powdered latex gloves and make sure you dont crumble any bud away with your leaf if it's extra dry!
> 
> Lookin good Pua! Green Mojo and keep it up!


 
:ciao: PartyBro420~

Hey thanks for the info, so to be clear~

Chop at desired rediness, remove FAN leaves atleast? and then leave everything else on until dry and then gently remove with hand (brushing away the dried leaf tips?). Then done? and off to cure?

Theres a vid on YouTube of a guy MANICURING his buds, I guess thats what I meant too, sorry. He just grabs that bud and goes crazy on it. I need to learn the in's and out's of trimming, manicuring the buds.

I read somewhere that someone said "after ur essentially done with removing the stems, big leaves, little leaves, etc., make sure to give a total trim to the outsides, as if you were giving a lil hair trim all over bc the ends of those hairs taste bitter(?), or harsh, or something. 

Is this sounding about right?

I can't find much. Someone sent me a link. I think I'll try there. 

Mucho grande thanks PB420~


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 24, 2012)

yea thats pretty much dead on what i was meaning. just give it a light once over with your hand as if you're lightly gripping it, just not tight enough to compress the bud at all. it should break loose anything large and then if you want to further manicure them just snip off the little stem pieces or leaf that might be left over!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 24, 2012)

I trim everything first then hang my girls upside down. For the fan leaves and the bigger sugar leaves I just grab hold of the top cola then pull up on the stem of the leaves . The smaller sugar leaves I will use a pair of _Friskers_ to trim them off. I then freeze the trim for bubble hash.

The way you trim is up to the grower/trimmer. I just find that when I do it while green it is less messy, plus I love bubble hash

Your buds are looking fantastic.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 26, 2012)

Pua :ciao: Aloha cuzzan great looking wahines, i always liked ak 47, it does great in hawaii, good in and out, and stoney.. great choice of strains for your grow sista..


I no mo one link  but I trim both ways depending how big the harvest is.. if i can trim the plant still in the pot that is my fav way of triming, go through and take off all leaf with no trichs .. then hang and dry till dry enough to put on gloves like party bro and manicure the small hash leaf into a turkey pan by hand - then into the freezer to stash for my next bubble bag run.. or to give away to some of the kapunas here.. they dont like smoking my buds hahah to stoney not like the weed they smoked in the 70s.. they are happy with the bud trim..

perks to trimming in pot - the plant sits straight up like it was in flower and you can put the pot in front your favorite recliner and tv  and trim away.. grows 10 plants or less thats how i trim.. also depends on you grow .. 

my outdoor, i leaf the sun leaf at the spot the plant was grown then cut it carry home hang till dry, and leaf the rest by hand like how partybro explained.. lol sorry i neva have one link..   

Alohha Cuzzan
Squidy :ciao:


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I trim everything first then hang my girls upside down. For the fan leaves and the bigger sugar leaves I just grab hold of the top cola then pull up on the stem of the leaves . The smaller sugar leaves I will use a pair of _Friskers_ to trim them off. I then freeze the trim for bubble hash.
> 
> The way you trim is up to the grower/trimmer. I just find that when I do it while green it is less messy, plus I love bubble hash
> 
> Your buds are looking fantastic.


 
Mahalo PB & pc~

It's hard to know exactly how to bc I nev'a before. But I think i'm starting to understand a lil more.

I'm gathering my stuff for bubble :hubba: and I read to use, "cured" leaves? 
So... do I have to cure the leaf too or does that mean just dry and freeze? ( or dry? or freeze?)

aloha~


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Pua :ciao: Aloha cuzzan great looking wahines, i always liked ak 47, it does great in hawaii, good in and out, and stoney.. great choice of strains for your grow sista..
> 
> 
> I no mo one link  but I trim both ways depending how big the harvest is.. if i can trim the plant still in the pot that is my fav way of triming, go through and take off all leaf with no trichs .. then hang and dry till dry enough to put on gloves like party bro and manicure the small hash leaf into a turkey pan by hand - then into the freezer to stash for my next bubble bag run.. or to give away to some of the kapunas here.. they dont like smoking my buds hahah to stoney not like the weed they smoked in the 70s.. they are happy with the bud trim..
> ...


 
:ciao: Cuzzzz~

No worries about da link, yeah? I beeeen watching and reading and stuff. My main concern is to NOT HAVE da *GREEN* taste! ewwww... 

Mahalo for da info and for stoppin by


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you'll be fine, no worries...just remember it'll have a green taste if you smoke it before proper cure is complete!!

:ciao: Aloha, my friend!


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

:welcome: Aloha MPer's~
Just wanted to update a lil since it has been a while. This is a kinda boring time (in an exciting anticipatory way) bc there's not much to do but make sure everyone is happy and fed which, for the most part, they are. 

Gave first feed of Cha Ching @ 50% a few days ago and my buds look like someone set a lil firecrack'a off inside each of them and they are bursting... but in a good way! It could be the additive or perhaps just the time in their cycle to add some weight. Next week I will try a lil higher "%'age" since it will be my indicas last chance to eat so to speak.

As soon as I feed one thing I refill my rez (not hydro) with @ 18-20 gal. of RO water and begin my "Tea"; Its the lighter version of what FF schedule is + 75% cal/mag. & PH'd to 6.5. 
I let that sucker brew for atleast a day or two or three. 

Swt Dreams says 8 wks to finish and I will stop feeds @ 10-14 days from then. (prolly Monday = +10).
AK-47 says 8-9 weeks so I still have time to feed a little lighter (bc they are lighter feeders than the others). So about another week and a half.
SoDiesel says 10 weeks so really I have another two weeks for feeds. (these gals are "chunky"! & *WE ALL LUV CHUNKY GALS*!!:icon_smile: )

My biggest concern for the day was if I should stake them up or not (that's a great day! ). So I did a few and willl do more as I go.

They seem fine so far. How'd I do my first time?





Remember that indica that started off a lil "twisted"? her buds are BEAUTIFUL and hard as rocks! ( I may be prejudice a lil but these really are pretty buds )






I have been "collecting" genetics so that I may have a variety of choices for my respective grows as I go along, however, I do not feel as tho I have done "the best" job growing these yet so in addition to a few others I have popped at this juncture I have these girls to go again.

How awesome would it be to get that dialed in...(& organic!)

:ciao: mahalo MP~


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I think you'll be fine, no worries...just remember it'll have a green taste if you smoke it before proper cure is complete!!
> 
> :ciao: Aloha, my friend!


 
Mahalo Roddy & :ciao:~

because you know I wanna smoke it already, huh? :hubba: 

aloha~


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 6, 2012)

They are lookin chunky! Great job! can't wait to see the chop!


----------



## puasurfs (Aug 26, 2012)

Aloha MP'ers~

Had some problems with my computer screen cracking and was finding it impossible to access the pictures therein... Then I thought hmmmm... I'll upload from my other one and finish this out here. :doh: 

First I would like to thank the few ppl who have helped me here and thought this (and me) valuable enough to contribute, for that, mucho grande mahalo!

I have since harvested all three strains successfully and about 10 days apart which made me very busy for quite some time. I'd like to say I know a great deal about harvesting but in truth harvesting taught me more about LST'ing then anything else; the "what-not-to-do's", so to speak.

I have all jarred up and hygrometers placed within to regulate and monitor the internal RH... the "A Perfect Cure Every Time" thing. Had to try it and I'm glad I did.

This smoke is smooth and sweet tasting but with the "knock-you-out" kinda buzz that is soooo subtle that it sneaks up on ya. *Excellent for help with insomnia!* My intentions for this strain all along and I am not disappointed at all.




 Sweet Dreams @ harvest.






 LST'ing 

 vs Non-LST'd = Yield was almost the same except way easier with the LST bc the buds were larger, of course.


----------



## puasurfs (Aug 26, 2012)

Now for the Sour Diesel and AK-47~

AK's were simple to harvest and I dedicated a few to Ice-Hash, which came out beautifully. The "one hit wonder" moniker this strain has is very accurate except without the wanting to sleep thing and that's a beautiful thing! lol 

Sour Diesel was the easiest to harvest due to mostly just huge, ginormous, chunky-fat-resin-crusted buds. The smoke doesn't have that strong flavor I wanted its a lil milder, however...

The yield was* ridiculous* & double what the other two were together and the hash yield is HUGE! Plus... it makes for tasty Canna-Butter and therefore my brownies and cookies turned out pretty darn good too!





Sour D  @ harvest.


 "MJ-Math"... 8 ft. tent with 4 rows of buds, equals... yeah ridiculous! :rofl:


 AK's in the "cure-zone".

:ciao:  Aloha~


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 26, 2012)

Pua!!! LOOKS AWSOME ... you going be burning out evryone for awhile, everyone you know going come visit now :rofl: ..  great job and congrats!!

Plenti Aloha
Squidy


----------



## tastyness (Aug 26, 2012)

What a great journal.  And I just started reading it as you were posting your harvest pictures. 

Inspiring and answered a few questions I have about my own grow since this is the first time I've really "flowered" my plants.  Also good to hear you liked that cure method- I'm about to buy my hygrometers today.  

Enjoy the results they look terrific- *WELL DONE. *


----------

